# gas shooting from carb? 5 hp mercury outboard



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 27, 2009)

Went to start the engine to get ready for a river trip. I wanna say gas was shooting out of these two ports. The heck are these and why is this doing? Kinda werid to me exspecially gas coming out. Thanks Its the two brass looking tips. One more thing. Where can I get 4 stroke engine oil for this thing? No local auto place does nor walmart but they all carry marine 2 stroke. Thanks alot guys and gals. Hopefully with your help I can go out this weekend on the trip!!


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have no idea why the pictures didnt turn out perfect but its the two brass nozzle looking things on top of carb by the yellow lines. It seems as if it was made to do this?


----------



## Doyle (Jul 27, 2009)

My Johnson did that after sitting for a couple of years.  A carb cleaning solved the problem.  I suspect it was a stuck float.


----------



## Sea Fox (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks almost as if you are missing a hose. Has those brass barbs always been exposed? There should be a parts diagram somewhere online.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have searched high and low for a parts picture and Ive come up short. Whats the best way for me to clean the carb? Do I have to buy another gasket if Im carful?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 27, 2009)

get some Sea Foam and a spray can of Deep Creep, spray out all the orifices and run the Sea Foam through the gas feed line, that should fix any minor cleaning problems, if not, somebody will probably have to take it apart!


----------



## Sea Fox (Jul 28, 2009)

You should not need gaskets but the scews holding bowl to carb are soft so make sure your screwdriver fits good. the float is hinged on a pressed in rod and needle just clipped on top off float. Make sure tip of needle is not damaged. There are two jets, a idle(pilot) and main. The idle has very small holes one on end and some on the sides of it. Carb cleaner with straw and compressed air are the best way to make sure all passages are clear. Try this site for a diagram. http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_mercruiser_hp/01.cfm


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 28, 2009)

the float is stuck in the carb, spraying stuff in the carb wont help, it will have to come apart and be rebuilt


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 28, 2009)

*Very first 'pinned post' in topic*



JohnBenoit09 said:


> I have searched high and low for a parts picture and Ive come up short. Whats the best way for me to clean the carb? Do I have to buy another gasket if Im carful?



I suggest you check out the VERY FIRST 'PINNED' POST in this topic area by me and 'Twenty-five ought-six'. We have 'links' to several web sites where you can get help and illustrations/diagrams. (CLICK HERE)

Why is it that so many people 'miss' what is RIGHT UNDER THEIR NOSE?    

ADDED:
Those brass fittings look like they might be either fuel or vapor return lines for the carburetors. If gas is coming out of them, you most likely have a float needle THAT IS NOT SEATING AND CUTTING OFF THE FUEL FLOW TO THE FLOAT BOWL. Could be something as simple as a piece of 'trash' or rubber fuel line piece that is holding the needle/seat OPEN.... or could be a 'heavy float' condition due to a hole in the float.... or maybe you've been using one of the "Ethanol-laced" gases in your fuel tank. (see my thread on this here)

BTW:
For "emissions control" purposes, those fittings should have a rubber/clear hose lines connected to them going to a vapor canister or being returned to the fuel tank. Has someone worked on the engine lately who might have failed to reconnect these hoses?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 28, 2009)

Sea Fox said:


> You should not need gaskets but the scews holding bowl to carb are soft so make sure your screwdriver fits good. the float is hinged on a pressed in rod and needle just clipped on top off float. Make sure tip of needle is not damaged. There are two jets, a idle(pilot) and main. The idle has very small holes one on end and some on the sides of it. Carb cleaner with straw and compressed air are the best way to make sure all passages are clear. Try this site for a diagram. http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_mercruiser_hp/01.cfm




Good advice...the gasket might stick and cause issues, but I've re-used them in the past.

Just be really careful when you take it apart and don't lose any pieces.  There are small screws and if you want, have a video camera going while you take it apart.

If you're a detail oriented person, you'll be fine, just pay attention.  Buy a can of carb cleaner and spray away.  Just be careful that you aren't looking down any of the jets or holes when you spray the carb cleaner through another hole.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 28, 2009)

ok well without yalls help I'd still would be out there working. I completly took apart the carb and cleaned it and built it back. Very easy to me and Ive never done it and just remember how it was before I removed stuff. Im gunna run it tom night and see if she works. Oil had a little water in it but changed it all. Ill update! Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2009)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> ok well without yalls help I'd still would be out there working. I completly took apart the carb and cleaned it and built it back. Very easy to me and Ive never done it and just remember how it was before I removed stuff. Im gunna run it tom night and see if she works. Oil had a little water in it but changed it all. Ill update! Thanks



Sounds good.  As far as the water in the oil, you might have bigger issues...not sure on boat engines...was it coolant or water?

Also, as far as oil goes, 4 stroke oil is what regular cars use.  Look up the recommendation on what the engine likes, but 10w-30 will probably work if no other numbers can be found.  

Again, I'm not familiar with boat engines, so take the advice above for what it is worth.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was able to pick up some mercury oil. Suppose to use a marine grade oil. Engine is water cooled so no coolant. Very small amount, just say a tad white area


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Um guys... It didn't help. I tried crankin it tonight and same thing. Gas shooting out of the carb stronger than ever. I checked the float and its not stuck I think. Carbs clean and I'm out of ideas. Looks like I'm not fishing this weekend and I just know a marine service place will charge me an arm and leg. Any ideas??


----------



## Sea Fox (Jul 30, 2009)

Its got to be in the carb somwhere. Theres small passeges in the inside of the carb and a check valve my be stuck open or closed. Some carbs have accelerator pumps that have a check valve. You might have to break down and take it to the shop. One more thing, the floats arm should have been parralell to the bottom of the carb when upside down with the float resting on the needle jet.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 30, 2009)

*Did You Check iboats.com web site ???*



JohnBenoit09 said:


> Um guys... It didn't help. I tried crankin it tonight and same thing. Gas shooting out of the carb stronger than ever. I checked the float and its not stuck I think. Carbs clean and I'm out of ideas. Looks like I'm not fishing this weekend and I just know a marine service place will charge me an arm and leg. Any ideas??



Did you ever follow my 'link' in my first post and go check the iboats.com web site? If not, you're wasting your time limiting yourself to this forum asking questions when you can get "expert" advice on that 'link'.

I still say it looks like the fitting is a "fuel return line" for your carburetor. If it is, then IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE FUEL COMING OUT OF IT ONCE THE CARB FLOAT BOWL IS FILLED UP. I have no knowledge of your engine so I don't know how the fuel is supplied to the engine and whether a fuel pump is involved or not.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 30, 2009)

slug gunner I've gone to every site thats in the sticky. Thanks alot for the links! There is a fuel pump but the engine hasn't moved any for a rubber hose to come off. The engine is VERY clean and I checked all around for a loose hose and came up with nothing. I think I found a place that does outboard work so Im stopping by for advice in the morning. Thanks alot!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 30, 2009)

*iboats.com and other links....*



JohnBenoit09 said:


> slug gunner I've gone to every site thats in the sticky. Thanks alot for the links! There is a fuel pump but the engine hasn't moved any for a rubber hose to come off. The engine is VERY clean and I checked all around for a loose hose and came up with nothing. I think I found a place that does outboard work so Im stopping by for advice in the morning. Thanks alot!



Like I mentioned earlier, I'm not familiar with your particular engine, only general fuel system designs and operation. It may be that fitting is supposed to JUST BE 'CAPPED' or 'BLANKED OFF WITH A PLUG'. With certain types of fuel pumps, once the fuel bowl is full and the fuel flow is 'cut-off', the fuel pump 'ratchets' or 'slips' its diaphragm drive until pressure drops and fuel is needed again. With other designs of fuel pumps, there must be a FUEL RETURN LINE back to the fuel tank for it to work properly. It is possible that the 'fuel pressure' just BLEW OFF the 'cap plug' from the fitting involved. Maybe the solution is simply placing another 'cap plug' on it and securing it with a hose clamp. An illustration or picture of a properly assembled fuel system would help you immensely.

NOTE:
Be sure to take copies of the pictures you posted with you when you go to talk to a dealer or marine mechanic.

I'm 'experienced' in automotive systems and not that much up on Marine engine systems. That's why I suggested using some of the iboat.com links where people who work with your particular type engine are available to help you. Like "25-06" stated, some of the people  on those web site links are almost 'scary' with their knowledge of marine engines and systems.

Have you tried posting your question or problem (with pictures posted here) on one of those web sites? I'd bet you'd get very good and effective replies there.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 31, 2009)

Slug-Gunner said:


> If not, you're wasting your time on this forum asking questions when you can get "expert" advice on that 'link'.



What...we're not experts?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 31, 2009)

*Thanks for pointing out my 'phrasing' error....*



rjcruiser said:


> What...we're not experts?



Thanks for pointing out my 'phrasing' error.... I've edited the post to 'rephrase' the statement.

Were all EXPERTS.... just have varying degrees of 'hands-on' experience. If you don't believe it, just ask them. 

But, then we don't know WHAT everyone is EXPERT at?


----------



## shiftty (Jun 10, 2015)

i have the same motor and problem.

the gray plastic fuel line and black plastic choke shutter inside the carburetor have become brittle and crumbled. 

i have looked around and the part is not avalable alone. it seems i must buy a whole new carb for 300 canadian plus tax.

i am disappointed that the choke shutter is so breakable and that it can not be replaced. i think it it a poor design.

i am sorry to hear that you are in the same situation i am in but i hope i have helped.

is there any one here who can get a plastic choke shutter for this carburetor or a deal on a whole carburetor ?

thank you


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 13, 2015)

Holy thread resurrection batman.

I doubt he still has the issue 6 years later.


----------

